# Behavioralist/Trainer/Boarder in Orlando,Fl area



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I have a friend who needs to find a person to board two dogs(non gsd) or possibly house/pet sit.

She is in the Orlando Florida area.

Any suggestions appreciated! </span>


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I go to The Canine Center in St Cloud, FL. It's on Narcoossee Rd (Hwy 15) right at the Orange/Osceola county line. Norma has worked wonders for Renji and I, she is absolutely amazing, VERY well versed on dog behavior and scientifically-proven training methods (she is not a fad trainer). She's the only one I would trust for boarding Renji and dogs are let out individually or in groups depending on their behavior. Very clean facility, plenty of space, dogs always look thrilled to be there. I just cannot say enough good things.









http://www.thecaninecenter.com/CanineCenter1.html


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Awesome! thank you so much....I will send my friend the link.

Thanks again! </span>


----------

